# Grilled Blueberry Salmon Steaks.



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2014)

Tonights dinner: it was delicious!

 4 salmon steaks ( 6 ounces each )
 1 tbsp Olive Oil
 1/4 cup balsamic vinegar 
 2 tbsp orange zest
 1 tsp honey
 1tbsp whole wheat flower 
 3/4 cup chicken broth
 1 cup fresh blueberries 
 2 tsp chopped chives

 1) pour 1/2 cup chicken broth, vinegar, orange zest, and honey into a saucepan.
Bring to a boil over high heat, and then reduce heat to a medium.

2) dissolve flour into 1/4 cup chicken broth, and stir into the simmering sauce.
Cook and stir until sauce thickens. Stir in the blueberries and chives, and keep warm over low heat.

3) preheat grill to medium high heat.

4) in a large skillet, coated with olive oil, cook salmon for about 4-5 minutes per side. Serve with the blueberry sauce.

Nutritional Facts:

Calories 314
Protein 34 grams
Carbs 4 grams
Fats 18 grams

Family loved it too. 

Credits: Anabolic Cooking.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Fukking A Seeker! I took some salmon steaks out to defrost earlier today. Talk about good timing, I'm trying this tomorrow lmao


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Fukking A Seeker! I took some salmon steaks out to defrost earlier today. Talk about good timing, I'm trying this tomorrow lmao




Haha it was good and pretty easy to make. I made a small amount of spaghetti to go with and the blueberry sauce went well with it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Haha it was good and pretty easy to make. I made a small amount of spaghetti to go with and the blueberry sauce went well with it.



You must have been reading my diary...I'll let you know how mine comes out


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 9, 2014)

This sounds great.

Do you turn the salmon with tongs or a spatchula?  Mine are always falling apart.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> This sounds great.
> 
> Do you turn the salmon with tongs or a spatchula?  Mine are always falling apart.



I use a spatchula. The tongs would break it apart


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 9, 2014)

docd187123 said:


> fukking a seeker! I took some salmon steaks out to defrost earlier today. Talk about good timing, i'm trying this tomorrow lmao



well?????? :32 (14):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 9, 2014)

What are we having tonight?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm letting the wife cook dinner tonight but I will be making home made high protein granola bars for the week.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome post seeks! Showed Mrs. Alpha and we are making it Wednesday nite.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 9, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I'm letting the wife cook dinner tonight but I will be making home made high protein granola bars for the week.



Hell yeah!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I'm letting the wife cook dinner tonight but I will be making home made high protein granola bars for the week.



In for high protein granola bar recipe...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll put it up after I make em later.


----------

